# How often to change pocket diapers?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello!
We just got some fuzi bunz and happy heinys and I'm wondering how often people change them during the day (if there hasn't been a poo of course). They suck the pee inside but I suppose you don't want to leave it on TOO long! Thanks!


----------



## smudge (Jul 16, 2005)

Good question! I use CPFs and BSWW on DD during the day, but at naptime I put a FB on her with a microfiber towel in it. It holds alot and keeps her from waking up too soon! At night I use the FB with a MF towel and a CPF. So that doesn't really answer your question!








Anyway, depending on how heavy a wetter your DC is and what you have stuffed in the FB is going to make a difference in how long you go between changes. I think you will have to play around with this and see how it goes. Best of luck to you!


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I have mainly fuzzi bunz with a few other pocket diapers in the mix. I stuff with a chinese prefold and change every 2-3 hrs. or sooner if he poops.


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

I change about every 2 hours unless I am out and about or forget. Ds was in a PP for 4 hours while out today and still felt dry. The microfiber insert was wet through, even up the back, but he was just fine. I actually change him more frequently than I really need to, but I have to show dh that we really do need all of these diapers!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

In pockets we do the same as any other diaper- change when wet.

-Angela


----------



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

Usually every 2-3 hours, or anytime I can tell she is wet.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
In pockets we do the same as any other diaper- change when wet.

-Angela


How do you tell exactly when the baby wets with a pocket diaper?


----------



## ojibwamama (Feb 23, 2006)

I check diapers every 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## susieinms (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta*
How do you tell exactly when the baby wets with a pocket diaper?

I used a micro fiber insert (it would be different if you used a prefold) and the way I told is this:

When you put a fresh dipe on the baby notice how soft and fluffy it feels. When the baby wets the dipe will no longer feel fluffy but more firm. I just pat her bum and I am able to tell. I don't have to feel the inserts for moisture.

When I was using pockets I changed my baby about every 2-3 hours durring the day, but she sleep in them for 12 hours with NO problems.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay, I know this is probably gross, but I stick my hand into the pocket and feel the insert. If it is wet, I change the dipe. I do however check for poo before sticking my hand in there--wouldn't want any surprises


----------



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *susieinms*
When the baby wets the dipe will no longer feel fluffy but more firm. I just pat her bum and I am able to tell. I don't have to feel the inserts for moisture.

yes, that's how I check too


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2*
Okay, I know this is probably gross, but I stick my hand into the pocket and feel the insert. If it is wet, I change the dipe. I do however check for poo before sticking my hand in there--wouldn't want any surprises










I do that. I change when there's poop otherwise I dont' change until the insert is wet. It's bad enough I wash every other day and I'm not buying any more diapers, and there's two babies in diapers! I stuff my oldest's with more so she can wear it longer. I guess that's gross but no grosser than a disposable.


----------



## Nothingbutbreast (Dec 26, 2005)

I change pocket diapers every 2 hours or so. Prefolds every hours or so.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I can tell by sticking my finger in....

-Angela


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I can still feel that the fleece is wet, and can usually tell just from the "feel" of the diaper from the outside.

We change when wet - could be every 10 minutes, could be 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Liggy (Mar 9, 2005)

We use Swaddlebees with hemp inserts, and a microfiber doubler in between! We can usually get three hrs out of that, depending on if she's a super pee'er that day


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Just a note... for a boy, feeling the insert in the back may not work until the boy has wet several times.







That's how I tell if he's getting close to leaking, but I can't tell if he's wet at all that way. I usually go more by schedule if he's in a pocket. If it's been 2-3 hours, it's probably time for a change.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup*
Just a note... for a boy, feeling the insert in the back may not work until the boy has wet several times.







That's how I tell if he's getting close to leaking, but I can't tell if he's wet at all that way. I usually go more by schedule if he's in a pocket. If it's been 2-3 hours, it's probably time for a change.

I was just going to say that. By the time I can feel by sticking my hand in that ds is wet, the diaper would be on the verge of leaking. I thought that maybe it's because I stuff with a prefold but I think it's more because my babe's a boy.


----------

